# Citric acid V's Puly Caff



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone used any of these descalers ? Would like to know which is best for coffee machines


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Soll said:


> Has anyone used any of these descalers ? Would like to know which is best for coffee machines


I use citric acid granules (off ebay) worked great on the classic and also use it to descale my kettle.

I have not used puly caff de-scaler (only use the standard puly caff for the group backflush)

Brewtus will be a due a descale soon.....will be booking a day off for that


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Citric acid is a descaler; Puly Caff is a detanner / cleaner & is not acidic.

Both are used to maintain coffee machines....but in their own specific way:

* Citric acid: Frequency of use depends on how hard your water supply is.....monthly, bi-annually...

* PlutCaff: Use to backflush your grouphead(s) , say, weekly (domestic) or daily (commercial)


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> I use citric acid granules (off ebay) worked great on the classic and also use it to descale my kettle.
> 
> Brewtus will be a due a descale soon.....will be booking a day off for that


Great ! Just what I wanted to hear, nice to know other users have tried it and are happy. Claudette sells Citric acid to, although EBay sellers are cheaper.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

espressotechno said:


> Citric acid is a descaler; Puly Caff is a detanner / cleaner & is not acidic.
> 
> Both are used to maintain coffee machines....but in their own specific way:
> 
> ...


^^^ exactly what he said. I use both as described above. Citric acid (1Kg bags from eBay for descaling anything and everything... PulyCaff for backflushing and generally removing coffee oils from stuff (baskets, PFs, roasters, etc.).


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I read somewhere that citric acid wasn't recommended for the Gaggia. Is that rubbish?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jamster said:


> I read somewhere that citric acid wasn't recommended for the Gaggia. Is that rubbish?


Classic's boiler is aluminium - citric acid can be used but care needs taking re concentration levels. With proprietary cleaners from the likes of Puly, you don't have to worry - just follow the instructions.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Think it's Puly Baby you need for de-scaling not Puly Caff


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Puly baby descaler comes in 30g sachets, 10 to a box. One 30g sachet should be adequate for a Gaggia Classic descale.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

V helpful thanks. Didn't realise they were different!


----------

